# Could I be victim of bedbug?



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

did you save the insects in a jar? Because Google is your friend. Google up bedbug images and see if what you found looks similar.


----------



## paradomino (Sep 19, 2015)

I took pictures, but for some reason I can't share any links


----------



## paradomino (Sep 19, 2015)

https://flic.kr/p/yPsnmc
https://flic.kr/p/yQe8ua


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

hard to tell. I'm no entomologist and I've never suffered bedbugs (yet) but that picture certainly looks similar to what I googled. But I imagine it could look a bit like a few insects. If you find more you may have a problem. Especially if you start getting bitten.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

You could take it to your state extension service _OR_ county health dept for an objective answer . I've never had them either , but my Mom had them 70 years ago (she's 84) . She said they leave welts & blood residue .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I used to know a lot about bedbugs from seminars when I managed apartments.
Heres what I remember.


Bedbugs live within 8' of where people sleep, whether a bed or recliner.
Juveniles are the size of letters on a penny.
They will leave a row of bites on your arm where your arm touches a mattress.
You can bring them in on any used furniture. Check underneath tables, etc.
Photos of bites, I've seen, were red welts.
Outlet covers will have a trail extending from outlet out several inches.
Check binding and seams on mattress.









I'm a little nervous about a pc of luggage I loaned to a neighbor who was flying. Air travel is a good way to contact bedbugs.

They don't like heat, so there are less epidemics in the south than up north.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

They are difficult to identify because they go through many stages of development. 










The ones I have seen looked like the "unfed adult". Some people are more sensitive than others, so it's possible you are getting eaten alive and you just don't really have a reaction. 

I wouldn't panic over 2 random bugs. But maybe you could set out some glue traps and get more samples. Get them identified. Maybe they are not bed bugs, but they are termite larvae or something else you don't want.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If you can, keep a jar in your bedroom and capture the next such bug you see. Any exterminator can identify it as a bed bug or not.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

The bug in your picture is a female ant alate


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

The photo I see now is not the one I commented on earlier.
That could possibly be a bed bug, but I don't think so
Photo is too blurry to see well and it looks like it is upside down


----------



## charles16 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Bed Bug Control*

It could also be some other pest. But if it was bed bug, then you have to immediately take some bed bug control steps by hiring some professional pest exterminator.


----------



## Ca Exterminator (Nov 29, 2015)

ocoee said:


> The photo I see now is not the one I commented on earlier.
> That could possibly be a bed bug, but I don't think so
> Photo is too blurry to see well and it looks like it is upside down


Agreed...:wink2:


----------



## lowelkasey (Nov 27, 2015)

The bed bugs come out at night looking for blood to feed upon. And when you wake in the morning, often wondering how you got bite marks on your body, on your arms, on your legs and even on your face. And in many cases you find you have an infestation. By following some home remedies, you can control these pests in the home itself.


----------



## M4rtin (Dec 4, 2015)

I think a way to deal with them is Diatomaceous Earth.
*
*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's great advice to find the bug rather than try to diagnosis the bite. With one bug and no bite, I wouldn't worry yet. Getting elevated off the floor really helps. Bed bugs are supposed to have a classic breakfast, lunch and dinner bite pattern unlike other bugs. This may end up looking like a welt. But, each person's skin reacts differently with scratching, obscuring the actual bite. The full bed bug is very distinctive when you actually do see it


----------



## giterrdone (Nov 30, 2015)

This just happened to me the other day..I didn't see any bug like the one on the quarter. I defintiely will be considering buying a new mattress soon


----------

